

One weird trick to furnish your new home for free - jessepollak
http://jessepollak.me/one-weird-trick-to-furnish-your-new-home-for-free/

======
payforfree
I didn't even read the story and I know this is going to be dumb.

There's no such thing as a free lunch!

~~~
stevewillows
There is.. But the lunch is most likely shitty, leftover ikea meatballs from
the 90s.

